# Sunn hemp



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I am considering this legume as a Fall ground cover in my garden. It has yellow flowers, but no one seems to know if bees will work them. Anyone have experience with this plant?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

_Crotalaria juncea_

It is bee pollinated, but I do not know its value as a forage source. It likely has nutritious pollen, but perhaps someone knows of its value as a nectar source.


----------

